# No picture on streaming video



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi, I'm a first time poster although I consult these forums often for help.

I am trying to view streaming video clips from a Lithuanian TV site of my favorite basketball player who just retired from the NBA and is now playing in Lithuania with his hometown team. I can hear the audio but can't see the video. It seems to use Win Media Player, which I updated off their site. I have installed a bunch of codecs to see if that would help, but it didn't.

Another American has no problem viewing these clips, so it doesn't seem like the problem is because they use a weird codec or anything. 

What other information do you need?

Thanks so much!!!!

Crazy Fan From Idaho


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Is it because you don't like Sabonis???????

Bump.....


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi and welcome.

How much ram do you have and what other programs are you running in the background?


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Thanks for the response and the welcome, AcaCandy.

I have 128 Mb of RAM.

How do I tell what else is running? By Ctrl Alt Del and seeing what is listed?

This is what is listed:
Tech Support Guy Forums
Inbox-Outlook Express
Explorer
ZoneAlarm
Ccap
Wuauclt
Rndal
Vsmon

Does that help?

Also, I tried viewing a news video from a domestic source and it worked just fine with picture and audio on WMP.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then I would wonder if it is a site specific problem?????

You can see what you have running better via start, run, msinfo32 then enter, software, startups, edit, select all, edit, copy and come back and paste.


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

*StateMgr	c:\windows\system\restore\statemgr.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
ccApp	"c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccapp.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ccEvtMgr	"c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccevtmgr.exe"	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
ccRegVfy	"c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccregvfy.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
QuickTime Task	"c:\windows\system\qttask.exe" -atboottime	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SchedulingAgent	mstask.exe	All Users	HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
TkBellExe	c:\program files\common files\real\update_ob\evntsvc.exe -osboot	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
ZoneAlarm	c:\progra~1\zonela~1\zoneal~1\zoneal~1.exe All Users	Common Startup



Yikes.....What a mess!!! 

Can you read that??????? I sure can't!

I can try to put it in a better form if you need me to, but I'm not sure I'll be able to figure out what goes where......

As to it possibly being a site problem, I might also think so except that an American friend has no problem viewing the Lith clips.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, it's fine.......I see you are running ME  Have I mentioned I hate ME 


QuickTime Task "c:\windows\system\qttask.exe" -atboottime All Users HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
SchedulingAgent mstask.exe All Users HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices
TkBellExe c:\program files\common files\real\update_ob\evntsvc.exe -osboot All Users 

Those can be turned off via start, run, msconfig, startup tab......if you use the scheduling agent to run scans, etc. then don't turn that one off.

I don't think any of this has to do with the streaming video problem. Can you link me the site so I can test it?


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Heh heh heh.....

I guess I also forgot to mention that I hate ME!!! Grrrr... 

Here's the Lith TV site: http://www.tv.lt/

Here's one of the clips in particular that I am interested in viewing:
http://www.tv.lt/playasx.asp?id=43A8318B-EA8B-4F13-8589-2E0B655D669F


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It works for me, it installed codecs....but it works...what version media player are you running? I have 7.0


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

I have 9.0.

I couldn't get it to work with my old version (which I think was 7.0) so I updated. 

But still no Sabonis.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Turn those items off I suggested....I have to call it a night.

Another thing to try as well, update video drivers.


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

OK....I will try turning those off.

How do I update video drivers?

Thanks so much for your help!!!!! 

G'night.


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

BTW AcaCandy....Could you tell me which codec auto installed for that clip?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lol, they went by so fast I didn't pay attention, I just said yes cause I figured they had to be there 

To update video drivers we need to know what display adapter is in the machine, or the motherboard. 

Or per chance it's a name brand computer?


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

I have an HP Pavilion 8756C. 

Does that help?

Should I look at my multimedia devices? Will that help at all?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Another thought too, start, run, dxdiag...what version shows there?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Looking at the HP site, doesn't appear there are any new video drivers, so that probably isn't an issue.........


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

It shows I have DirX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902).

Is that the number you mean?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Yes, it appears you are ok there............I'm running 8.1


I just had a crazy idea.....try turning off zone alarm.....


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Seeing the clip, I clicked File, properties, which showed the audio codec to be Windows Media Audio 9
12 kbps, 16 kHz, mono 1-pass CBR

And the video to be.
Windows Media Video 9

Have you checked for spyware on the machine? 

Try this, click tools/options/player tab/ and make sure "download codecs automatically" is checked. Then click privacy, and make sure "aquire liscenses for protected content automatically" is checked.


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

OK....Thanks for the ideas.

Zone Alarm is off and still no picture.

I ran SpyBot S & D and there were only 2 new things which I had it take care of, restarted, retried the video...still no picture.

I have "download codecs automatically" checked and also "acquire licenses protected content automatically"already checked.

Where do I look to see if I have the Windows Media Video 9 codec?


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Someone else suggested to me that my problem might be due to my Ida-slooooooooooooooooooooooow dial-up connection. I only connect up at 26.4 Kbps. 

Even at that slow speed, I usually am able to get a picture on other sites even if it is jerky and spotty. I don't get a picture at all with this. 

Does this elucidate anything????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

This one is pretty instense, so that COULD be the problem. Any way of testing your computer with someone's faster dial up or cable even?


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Unfortunately, no. 

I actually have somewhat faster dial-up than others in my area of very rural Idaho, for some odd reason. 

Still, as I say, I think something else must be awry because even with 56K streams, I can always get a jerky pic. This hasn't ever happened before.

How can I tell if I have that video codec??????


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It should have downloaded. I'm not sure how you can tell, I think there is something in the control panel....let me take a look real quick, I'm on XP now.

What you can try to do is a reinstall of Windows Media Player.


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Do I have to redownload WMP in order to reinstall?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't think so, if you saved it to the hard drive, just re-run the .exe file.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Look in the control panel, multimedia, video compression and audio compression tabs and see if we have the same things.


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Hmmmm......I can't find it.

My RealDownload hasn't been working and so I don't know what folder the .exe got downloaded to. I am not finding it with a search of my computer either. 

I did find the WMP9 Codec package and tried reinstalling those, but it didn't help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I just tested it on version 7.0 and nothing downloaded.

Not sure what else to try at this point.

Did you search for mpsetup.exe?


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

I have a bunch in the vid comp:

Cinepak
DivX
Indeo R3.1
Indeo R3.2
Ligos Indeo Video 5.11
msh261
msh263
msyuv UYVY
msyuv YUY2
msyuv YVYU
RLE
VDOnet VDOWave Video
Video1

In the aud comp there are a bunch also:

Lernout & Hauspie
WM Audio
Sipro Lab Telecom ACELP.net
MS IMA ADPCM
MS GSM 6.10
MS CCITT G.711 A-law and u-law
DSP Group TrueSpeech
MS G.723.1
Indeo Audio
Fraunhofer IIS MPEG Layer-3 (adv)
MS ADPCM
Voxware
MS PCM Converter

Hmmmmm.....that seems like an awful lot of codecs. Probably most are unnecessary.


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Okay.....I located the .exe and reinstalled WMP9, restarted and retried the clip. 

Still no luck.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

My listing looks similar except I have video codec 1420 and indeo video 5.04.....not sure if that would make a difference.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Do you have another player you can try?


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Yes, I have a lot of players. But the urls never works in any of them.

In DivX Player, it says the url can not be reached.

In RealOne Player, it automatically opens it to WMP and gives me audio only.....a very clear Lithuanian audio, but still just audio. I wish I understood Lithuanian. 

In Yahoo Player, the whole thing locks up and I have to Cntrl Alt Del out.

In QuickTime, it says it is not a file that QT understands.

In WinAmp, it says error syncing to MPEG.

Likely some of those players are not even capable of playing these clips, but I was trying anything I could think of.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I don't have Real One to try on this drive, and I don't want to download it. Let me boot back to another drive and see if Real One likes it on mine.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, Real Player opened, then WMP loaded in the window and I was prompted to download and install WMV-9 VCM RTW.

And it played inside of Real Player........

On this drive I have version 6.4 of Media Player.....I keep getting behinder


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Perhaps I would have better luck if I had the old versions too?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I dunno....perhaps. The only reason I had 8 anyway is that it came with XP Home....I didn't upgrade to 9, and I don't think 9 is compatible with 98FE anyway.


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

I don't know how to get back to the old version I had. 

IIRC, though, I updated because I couldn't get the clips to work on my old version either.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think if you uninstall the new version, then go to add/remove programs, windows setup, multimedia, you should be able to get back the version that came with ME....I don't know what version that is, but it has to be older


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

I ask the most foolish questions....

How do I uninstall the new version?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Add/remove programs?


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Not listed. (sigh)


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then go to add/remove, windows setup and uncheck it from there 

Two ways to skin a dog


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

I don't see it there, either.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Under multimedia there, hit details.


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Did that. Still don't see it. 

Here's what's listed there:
Audio Comp
Macromed Shockw
Macromed Shockw Flash
Media Player 1.0 (not a WMP)
Multimedia Sound Schemes
Sample Sounds
Sound Recorder
Vid Comp
Vol Control


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Media Player 1.0 (not a WMP)

That is it.


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

Really?????

It doesn't have the same icon at all!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Media Player is a part of windows on the initial install. If it appears in add/remove, windows setup, multimedia.....that is the only thing it can be. Unless you have two versions on your computer......go to start, programs, accessories, entertainment, media player and see what starts, go to help/about.


----------



## CFFI (Oct 8, 2003)

OK....I did that, but it didn't uninstall WMP 9. It did uninstall something, but not that. 

Just restarted and checked the version. WMP9 is still there.

I noticed on the WMP newsgroup that there are a few questions about how to uninstall WMP9 but I haven't seen a solution for ME yet. 

So far they say that you can't uninstall WMP9. You have to do a system restore. I don't know how to do that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Look to see what your restore points are.......I don't do ME that well, so someone else may need to jump in and assist here.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Let's bump this back to the top


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Try this,  in explorer, move the folder (Windows Media Player) to a temporary directory. Then download and install windows media player 9 again from microsoft using this address.
http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windowsmedia/9series/player.aspx


----------

